# Tiesha tribute



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Teisha. She was a stunning golden girl. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.. it is never easy to let such a loved one go. I hope you find comfort here and that visiting with us will help your healing process. There are a lot of very caring people here, many of whom have also had to say goodbye. Your Teisha was beautiful and what a long lived buddy you had. Run free at the Bridge golden beauty.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweek girl. I too found many caring friends online after I had to put my angel Kody to sleep. There are many here who have taken this difficult journey and understand how painful it is. Tiesha was a beuatiful golden girl. What a lovely curly coat she had. Thank you for sharing her with us. I know it's hard, but remember she will live forever in you heart and she will always be grateful to you for giving her the loving, caring life she deserved.

Godspeed sweet angel Tiesha................


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful and obviously very special. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She was really beautiful- I'm so sorry for your loss. The rescued ones are so special.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. What a beautiful golden girl! It sounds like she was a very special girl and a wonderful companion. You took her in and gave her a wonderful life and I'm sure she knew just how much she was loved. The losses are so difficult, but the joy they give to us in life will always be remembered.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a beautful old gal she was. Just think of her as happy and healthy and waiting for you, that is how I get through those times. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So very sorry, no matter how long they are with us it is never long enough, and always so very hard to lose them. Hugs to you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Tiesha was a beautiful girl and you must feel her absence tremendously. Many of us here have been in your place, so this is a good place to come for comfort.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
I am so sorry for your loss of Tiesha. She looks and sounds like she was an amazing girl. I love her curls. It is so hard to lose them no matter how old or long you have them. She is free and out of pain now and will be running and playing with all of our goldens at the bridge until you can be together again. 
Run free Tiesha.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that the pain will lessen with time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss - it never gets easier.

Sleep softly Teisha


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

*To all*

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I found this great site when I was browsing the other day and thinking of her. It was easier to pour my heart out over the internet than to anyone in 'real' life. 

Teisha was a very special girl. She never put a foot wrong even though she had a bad start in life, and was the best companion anyone could have. Even at the end she put on a brave smile on her face. 

I'm and illustrator/artist and I'm working on 3 paintings of Teisha at the moment, (this will add to all the other paintings of her!). I'll post them sometime when I can.

It will be 7 days tomorrow, (Wednesday), since I lost her and it hasn't got any easier - still can't get used to my new routine. From reading other threads this is something many owners have had to go through, so I'll just have to do the same.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Most members here have found this forum after they have lost their beloved Golden. Please do share with us your pictures and stories that you have, and hopefully one day you will be able to open your heart to another Golden.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*so sorry*

I am so sorry to hear of your loss i know the pain you are feeling 'i am still going through it from losing mine and it does take a long time but you never forget them.
The memories now make me smile when i think what they used to get upto.
Tiesha reminds me of my Golden Charlie she was my first rescue and she had a bad start in live as well it was 10 years ago i lost her and i still think of her.
Tiesha and Charlie are what i would call the good old fashion retriever's.
This site has helped me a lot as i cannot talk yet about Sadie and Meg but find it helps to e-mail people that do understand what you are going through and how you feel.
Play at the bridge sweet girl with my Sadie and Meg and one day we will all meet again at the bridge never to be parted again.


Maggie


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Teisha would be proud of you posting a lovely tribute. She was a lovely girl and a companion for such along time. You were very lucky to have your friend for so long. I lost mine in Feb after 13 years and I think of her everyday. It does get better because I think of all the fun times now. Let the good memories shine on.............I hope you will start a new chapter will another Golden and give her or him the same love and devotion that Teisha had. I am sure she would be proud.........

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl she was and how lucky you were to have her for so long. We are never ready for them to leave us. My 12 year, 3 month old golden died of heart attack in my arms back in May and even tho i have two golden girls, I miss that old man so much. We always miss them, but it does get easier.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

She'll remain in your heart & soul for the rest of your life. The bond that you shared with her was one that was destined to happen and leave you both the better for knowing and loving one another. She's pain free, healthy, and playing at the Bridge as she awaits your arrival. Play Hard Sweet Teisha~Godspeed.


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

My first Christmas for 14 years without my old girl Teisha. It isn't the same without her keep asking when the dinner will be ready and generally joining in. Sleep well Teisha.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I had 9 years with my first Golden*

I miss her everyday. She has been gone 3 years. She also went most places with me too. I'm sorry for the huge void in your life. You won't replace her. Teisha was your heart dog. It sounds like you had the gift of fourteen years together. I'm very sorry. Alex


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl. What a wonderful person you are to have adopted her. She is running pain free now with all of our goldens that are at the bridge. Take care.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Mike
My thoughts have been with you over the Christmas.

Maggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. It's just so darn hard to lose these precious companions.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss - Teisha was a real beauty! Though she's not here in the physical sense, her spirit will never leave you.


----------

